# Safer way to charge your lipos



## purehobby (Feb 4, 2005)

Hello Everyone, 
We are proud to announce that we have just brought in the Lipo sacks. These can be used while charging and storing your lipo's. They are a small investment when they could save you from a charging mishap. They can be found at our website www.purehobby.com on our sale/new items page or on our charger page. Please take a moment to see the video we have on the website and let it speak for itself. 

Not sure if this will be of any interest as not many are using lipos but at least stop by and check out the video it is pretty impressive  
Robert 
Pure Hobby


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

Definitely impressive! 
How many "mishaps" will the LiPo Sack endure?


----------



## purehobby (Feb 4, 2005)

The Lipo sack will endure one mishap and then it can be sent back to the manufacture and they will send out a new one.

Robert


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

Robert,
Thank you, that is good to know. 
I have not pulled the trigger on LiPo's yet. I race 4 cell pancars and a single cell LiPo is too small, a 2 cell LiPo is to big! But, if the day ever comes that we go back to bigger packs, I will be on the LiPo bandwagon.


----------



## RURC (Jul 27, 2006)

Well I will say that the bag is more transportable than my Bunkers. What are the dims of the bag internally. If I am understanding they basically have a lifetime warranty, am I correct in this?


----------

